# Virtual Town Community



## jpmcgrew (Feb 8, 2008)

Lets build a virtual town called DC. Now, what can you do to get the town started?. We will need cooks, carpenters, electricians, farmers , builders, grocer, health care,teachers, plumbers, security, merchants, mechanics etc, etc. I propose we first make Uncle Bob Mayer who will call all the shots. Now what would your contribution be from your professional life and skills you have learned along the the way to make this town thrive. Supplies for our jobs will be no problem to get from other places.


----------



## babetoo (Feb 8, 2008)

*dc*



jpmcgrew said:


> Lets build a virtual town called DC. Now, what can you do to get the town started?. We will need cooks, carpenters, electricians, farmers , builders, grocer, health care,teachers, plumbers, security, merchants, mechanics etc, etc. I propose we first make Uncle Bob Mayer who will call all the shots. Now what would your contribution be from your professional life and skills you have learned along the the way to make this town thrive. Supplies for our jobs will be no problem to get from other places.


 
interesting , i could be the sewing person. lol

babe


----------



## Katie H (Feb 8, 2008)

With my years in the newspaper business and as a writer, I could take care of producing the community newspaper.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 8, 2008)

After 30 plus years as a City Councilman, and declining the job of Mayor on several occassions...I will accept your nomination as Mayor of the Virtual Community!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 8, 2008)

Great start.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 8, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> After 30 plus years as a City Councilman, and declining the job of Mayor on several occassions...I will accept your nomination as Mayor of the Virtual Community!!


 Great we need a good Mayer and of course you will need to be in charge of the towns annual BBQ fundraiser. I think Dove and the shed would be good for law breakers.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 8, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> Great we need a good Mayer. I think Dove and the shed would be good for law breakers.



Let's see if Marge would accept the position of police chief/sheriff.  Her woodshed would be perfect for criminals.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 8, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Let's see if Marge would accept the position of police chief/sheriff. Her woodshed would be perfect for criminals.


 
Excellent choice!!! I wonder if GB and Kitchenelf would serve as Chief Criminal Investigators. I know Kitchenelf would love to send people to Marge's "Court"


----------



## GB (Feb 8, 2008)

Actually I was hoping to take up the position of town drunk.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 8, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Let's see if Marge would accept the position of police chief/sheriff. Her woodshed would be perfect for criminals.


 
 We will need a good bakery are you in? You will need help so who else is able to work in bakery? Plus don't forget everyone you have other skills besides your main occupation to keep this town running smoothly.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey, y'all.  We need a doc.  What happens when someone  gets sick or gets broken up in a bar fight?  Hmmmmm, GB.  Isn't that a hazard of being the town drunk?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 8, 2008)

GB said:


> Actually I was hoping to take up the position of town drunk.


 

Not a problem...The Mayor and The Chief of Criminal Investigations always hit the bars after work!!

We need a barkeeper....Quick!!!!!!!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 8, 2008)

GB said:


> Actually I was hoping to take up the position of town drunk.


 That was too funny. Marge will have her hands full with you. But the town drunk has some hidden talent what is it?


----------



## GB (Feb 8, 2008)

Well I guess I need a way to pay for my booze, so if you have a need for a town photographer then I will submit my application.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 8, 2008)

GB said:


> Well I guess I need a way to pay for my booze, so if you have a need for a town photographer then I will submit my application.



If you have the time, the newspaper could use  a  staff  photographer.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 8, 2008)

=





GB said:


> Well I guess I need a way to pay for my booze, so if you have a need for a town photographer then I will submit my application.


 You are hired but everyone needs to know you don't come to work very early if at all but when you do its genius.


----------



## GB (Feb 8, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 8, 2008)

I guess I could start a restaurant/catering place. But I will need help. Also we have room for more eating establishments and we need more businesses of all kinds. Also if you want you can have a profession you have always dreamed of.


----------



## plumies (Feb 8, 2008)

If it's more restaurants the town needs, then I can open up a Hawaiian Plate Lunch (and dinner) eatery! Loco moco, bbq short ribs/chicken/beef, sticky rice, Hawaiian mac, Spam musabi (of course), kimchi, lau lau, kalua pig, lumpia, Portuguese fried rice and so on. That means I would have to also sponsor the town's annual luau every year! Sign me up!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 8, 2008)

plumies said:


> If it's more restaurants the town needs, then I can open up a Hawaiian Plate Lunch (and dinner) eatery! Loco moco, bbq short ribs/chicken/beef, sticky rice, Hawaiian mac, Spam musabi (of course), kimchi, lau lau, kalua pig, lumpia, Portuguese fried rice and so on. That means I would have to also sponsor the town's annual luau every year! Sign me up!


 
Great, no signing up is needed first come first served. We will still need servers and apprentices in all jobs. No job is less important than the other even a dish washer/ baby sitter etc has an important role to keep things going smoothly.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 8, 2008)

I'll be the towns travel agent.
I'll need to check out all the different travel spots and hotels first though.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 8, 2008)

pdswife said:


> I'll be the towns travel agent.
> I'll need to check out all the different travel spots and hotels first though.


 
 Or maybe you might want to start a Bed and Breakfast?


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 8, 2008)

Mishtor Mayor, I can sure shandle Chief Crimnumul Investi*hic*gator assshslong ash I can *hic* alsho be a "barf...um......I mean BAR *hic* fly"   {GB, you've got to learn the proper terminology for "town drunk" - bar fly "don't" sound too bad}


----------



## Dove (Feb 8, 2008)

*My wood shed door is always open...
Maybe I can open a "Tea House" too...what do you think Elf???*


----------



## Dove (Feb 8, 2008)

*or better yet...serve my special tea to the trouble makers of the town.*


----------



## Katie H (Feb 8, 2008)

Dove said:


> *or better yet...serve my special tea to the trouble makers of the town.*



Hmmmm!  Marge, what is in your tea?


----------



## Dove (Feb 8, 2008)

*did you read my last joke...about the little girl serving tea to her dad?
* 

*Go to first new post  Another "Oh No"...groan*


----------



## Katie H (Feb 8, 2008)

That's right.  I'll make sure my potty has the lid down.  We "survived" 5 children and,  to my knowledge, never had that kind of "tea."


----------



## SpiritWolf (Feb 8, 2008)

How about a B&B, visitors and tourists are going to need somewhere to stay, cheap of coarse, and we can throw in a baby sitting service free of charge for those who stay there, the longer u stay the cheaper it is by the day rates.


----------



## SpiritWolf (Feb 8, 2008)

*B & B*



jpmcgrew said:


> Or maybe you might want to start a Bed and Breakfast?


Great minds think alike, I just posted that on here, I think I would like that job, great one.


----------



## middie (Feb 9, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> We will need a good bakery are you in? You will need help so who else is able to work in bakery? Plus don't forget everyone you have other skills besides your main occupation to keep this town running smoothly.


 
Well, I guess that would be me


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 9, 2008)

I'll run the game room!  No modern video games in the DC Game Room though.  Come play on the two pool tables, air hockey table, foosball table, pinball machines, and numerous board games, dart boards, and puzzles!  We even have a book corner, with a book exchange, a jukebox, and a snack bar!  Fun for all ages!  Free videos for the kids Saturday mornings!

Barbara


----------



## redkitty (Feb 9, 2008)

I would like to be the town hippy!!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 9, 2008)

i'll set up the television station.

i'm gonna need reporters, an anchor, a sports guy, and a weather girl.


----------



## mikki (Feb 9, 2008)

I can do day care and have a weekly outing for older children to go to Barbara L's game room.


----------



## virgo152 (Feb 9, 2008)

I can be the photographer and scrapbooker


----------



## Buck (Feb 9, 2008)

I had hoped to remain above the fray but the level and quality of discourse on this thread demand that I put personal considerations aside and agree to offer my services as the town intellectual and arbiter of propriety and good taste.

It's so easy for a loosely-knit amorphous collection of individuals to drift into seamy and unsavory behavior patterns.  Mental capacity and erudition such as mine will prove to be crucial to the refined development of a respectable community.

As a first step I require that each of you PM me with your level of academic accomplishment, your professional fraternal affiliations and a short statement of what you hope to add to the intellectual dignity of this experiment.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 9, 2008)

Buck - never use a big word when a diminutive one will do.


----------



## Buck (Feb 9, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Buck - never use a big word when a diminutive one will do.




*I'll *be the one to offer escritory advice around here.


----------



## Angie (Feb 9, 2008)

I can be the Barber and Jeweler!  Also, I have been used as voice talent in the past, so BuckyTom, if you need my voice, I can help.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 9, 2008)

Buck said:


> I had hoped to remain above the fray but the level and quality of discourse on this thread demand that I put personal considerations aside and agree to offer my services as the town intellectual and arbiter of propriety and good taste.
> 
> It's so easy for a loosely-knit amorphous collection of individuals to drift into seamy and unsavory behavior patterns.  Mental capacity and erudition such as mine will prove to be crucial to the refined development of a respectable community.
> 
> As a first step I require that each of you PM me with your level of academic accomplishment, your professional fraternal affiliations and a short statement of what you hope to add to the intellectual dignity of this experiment.



Hmmm!  Sounds as though Buck is jockeying for chief BS officer or career politician.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 9, 2008)

ok, we've got our announcer. angie, you're hired.


----------



## darlenemt08 (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm going to open a people/pet cafe.  My former job was a cook but was trained as a short-order cook at first.  So, I'll open a cafe with short-order food but it'll also have some healthy food for those of you who don't want to eat the grease-pit food or very little of it.  My business will also have pet food.  I'll have a room for just people to eat.  Then there will be a connecting room for those who want to bring their pets...dog &/or cat and they all can eat together.  There will also be another connecting room for those who ride their horses or donkeys into town and want to eat with them.  There will be a big area for people to eat outside with their pets during the warmer weather.  I'll make gourmet pet food for the animals.  Take-outs of both people & pet food are available.  For the farmers, feel free to park your tractors, combines, & semis in the big parking lot.  Field-delivery is also available for those of you who don't want to drive the few miles into town to eat.  Can meet you at your field driveway for delivery or, meet you or somebody halfway for a delivery.  Don't forget to order for your pets who may be with you out in the fields.  My cafe don't serve alcohol.  I will have an assortment of flavored coffee & teas...hot & cold for both and, hot/cold cocoa.  There will be pop...yep, both Pepsi & Coke brands and fruit drinks.  I want people of all ages to enjoy my cafe with or without your pets.

Darlene


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 9, 2008)

We need a good pizzeria who's in? Red Kitty since you are the hippie you still need a job or business how about a health food store. Yes, you can wear your wool socks and Birkenstocks and ride your bike to work.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 9, 2008)

Buck said:


> *I'll *be the one to offer escritory advice around here.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 10, 2008)

Do these virtual jobs come with virtual pay and virtual benefits?? I could use a good virtual vacation...


----------



## redkitty (Feb 10, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> We need a good pizzeria who's in? Red Kitty since you are the hippie you still need a job or business how about a health food store. Yes, you can wear your wool socks and Birkenstocks and ride your bike to work.



Yay!  I would love to run the health food store!  I will ride my bike to work and I will wear my Birks but no wool socks, they are too itchy!!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 10, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Do these virtual jobs come with virtual pay and virtual benefits?? I could use a good virtual vacation...


 
 Why not?


----------



## simplicity (Feb 10, 2008)

I want to run the Parks Department.

There will be trees, flowers, waterfalls, duck and koi ponds, and ponds for those who enjoy fishing.

Outdoor theaters will entertain us,  hike and bike trails will keep us fit, along with well maintained and lighted tennis courts.

Outdoor skating rinks and playgound equipment are a must, along with baseball and soccer fields.

Did I mention picnic tables?

And if I run over budget, I'll ask the Mayor for a few thousand more.  I've heard he's a generous fellow.


----------



## Alix (Feb 10, 2008)

I'll open a Mental Health clinic. I suspect with this crew the line up will be around the block in no time! *running and hiding from Kitchenelf's big ladle*

Hey BT, I'll be your giggle girl. Always wanted to do that!


----------



## Katie H (Feb 10, 2008)

Alix said:


> I'll open a Mental Health clinic. I suspect with this crew the line up will be around the block in no time!



Alix, are you casting aspersions on our sanity?  I can't imagine where you would've gotten that idea!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 10, 2008)

There's sane people here!!???!!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 11, 2008)

where?

point at them and go "hoot hoot hoot" until they leave. 

alix, you're hired to be the laugh track/giggle girl, and to be the audience whip.

hey, how about ken for lead reporter or anchor? i'm sure he can do a good wally kronkite.


----------



## Alix (Feb 11, 2008)

He does have a killer voice. He makes me swoon whenever I listen to him reading the news.


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2008)

*We need a real old fashioned drug store with a soda fountain..or maybe a 50's Drive In with the gals in short skirts on roller skates.*


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 12, 2008)

Alix said:


> He does have a killer voice. He makes me swoon whenever I listen to him reading the news.


He's got a good phone voice, so I'm sure it's great on the radio!  

Barbara


----------



## Alix (Feb 12, 2008)

OK virtual town, I need to organize some snow shovellers for the seniors around here, we are getting 4 inches overnight and its the heavy wet stuff. Volunteers?


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 12, 2008)

I have a snowblower.


----------



## darlenemt08 (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't shovel snow too well.  I'll provide free snacks with hot chocolate, coffee, & tea for everybody who shovels snow though.  I'll drive around my delivery van to all who's outside shoveling snow and give people a break inside for a few min. to warm up with a hot drink and something to eat.

Darlene


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 13, 2008)

Dove said:


> *We need a real old fashioned drug store with a soda fountain..or maybe a 50's Drive In with the gals in short skirts on roller skates.*


 
.......and great old fashion burgers, etc. I'll get the town council to give a tax break to this business the first year of operation.


----------



## suziquzie (Feb 13, 2008)

Can I help Middie in the bakery? I can do the bread...
Or if there's a separate bagel shop, I'll do it. 
I can help Mikki with the daycare too.....
Need a veggie farmer? 

I think we need a personal trainer..... everyone cooks we'll all be 400 lbs!


----------



## Bilby (Feb 13, 2008)

With all those people trying out for the position of town drunk, I think you could do with a taxi service, so I'll do that!

Hey, why do we need to shovel snow?  Virtual town, so move to somewhere with virtually no snow!!!  LOL


----------



## suziquzie (Feb 13, 2008)

Well how about it only snows 2-3 times, between Thanksgiving and Christmas. 
Snow and cold are pretty useless after that! 
That way, the town drunks can get thier fill of warm beverages. 
Hot buttered rum, mulled wine, spiked cider, hmmmmm
Maybe they will let me be the town drunk bagel baker?


----------



## Bilby (Feb 13, 2008)

Multiskilling Suzi!! Way to go!! LOL


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 13, 2008)

May I open up a quality Butcher Shop & Deli in DC? Seeing as there is no grocery store, I'll handle some basic produce and staples, as well.


----------



## darlenemt08 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ask-A-Butcher said:


> May I open up a quality Butcher Shop & Deli in DC? Seeing as there is no grocery store, I'll handle some basic produce and staples, as well.


 

Open your shop and I'll give you a lot of business.  I'll buy food & etc. from you for my people/pet cafe.  I like buying groceries & etc. locally instead of buying from a restaurant warehouse.  I'll make sure that my customers know that all the ingredients in my food are bought from you.

Darlene


----------



## darlenemt08 (Feb 13, 2008)

Will the town have a slogan to display with the welcome signs on the edges of town?

Darlene


----------



## buckytom (Feb 13, 2008)

abandon all diets, ye who enter here? ...nah.

eat at darlene's, and get gas? ...nah.


hmmm, a good slogan...


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 13, 2008)

darlenemt08 said:


> Open your shop and I'll give you a lot of business.  I'll buy food & etc. from you for my people/pet cafe.
> 
> Darlene



In that case I'll build a little bigger building and expand the produce and organic section. Possibly a small section for fine wines and a few select micro beers. Hopefully by then I'll hear back from Penzey's about a store franchise.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 13, 2008)

All the news that's fit to print.  I proudly present the first issue of our newspaper.  Here's everything that's happened in our nice little community up until today:

*"THE VIRTUAL TOWN COMMUNITY EXPRESS"*​ 
Katie E – Editor/Publisher​ Volume 1, Issue 1                                                    February 13, 2008​ 
*   MAYOR ANNOUNCES INCORPORATION OF “DC” VIRTUAL TOWN COMMUNITY

*​     In a noon press conference, Uncle Bob, newly-elected mayor of DC Virtual Community, announced the city’s recent incorporation.

  “I couldn’t be happier to make this announcement,” Mayor Uncle Bob said.  “I expect to make regular reports on the progress of our fine city.  The city council and I have been formulating plans and developing tax incentives for fledgling businesses.  I see great things happening here in the future.  If anyone has any questions about our plans, my door is always open.”

  After a brief question-and-answer session, the mayor revealed that Dove has been offered and has accepted the position of police chief and that GB and Kitchenelf will assist her in the positions of criminal investigators.  Construction has begun on a secure and state-of-the-art woodshed to house lawbreakers.

  The city parks department will be managed by simplicity.  Residents will be able to enjoy nicely landscaped hiking and biking trails, lighted tennis and basketball courts, baseball and soccer fields, fully equipped child-safe playground, lighted ice skating rink during the winter months, and comfortable picnic areas scattered throughout the park.  Picnic pavilions that can accommodate large groups are available and can be reserved by contacting simplicity at the parks office.

  The recent snows have covered our roads, sidewalks and driveways.  The city is working on plans for a road department and is currently being assisted by Maverick2272, with his snow blower, will clear your snow for a minimal fee.

  For those clearing their own spaces, darlenemt08 will be happy to provide hot drinks and a warm space in her food delivery van.  Call to see if she’ll be in your area.

  The paving has been completed at WXDC NewsChannel 4 at the media complex, which includes this newspaper office and printing facility.  There are plans for a radio station in the future.  Anyone interested should submit a proposal and their credentials.

  WXDC will be managed by buckytom.  He is happy to report that Alix has agreed to be the giggle girl/audience whip and her husband, Ken, will be the “voice” of the station and chief news anchor.  Angie will anchor the weekly 6 o’clock news.

Alix has also opened a new mental health facility.  She says there's a "real need" for this type of service here.

  DC Virtual Town Community is growing at an astounding rate and that is evidenced by the mushrooming of new businesses and services.

  New restaurants and entertainment facilities seem be opening daily.  The newest restaurant, opened two weeks ago by jpmcgrew, offers fine dining in a sophisticated environment.  All the dishes are skillfully prepared and beautifully presented.  She tells me she has planned a special Valentine’s Day menu.  In addition to dine-in, she has catering services available.

  Just a few doors down from jpmcgrew’s restaurant, plummie has opened an Hawiian-style eatery that takes taste buds straight to the cuisine of that sunny paradise.  Specialties include Loco Moco, barbecued short ribs/chicken/beef, kimchi, lau lau, and for those who have a sense of fun and humor Wasabi Spam.

  Entrepreneur darlenemt08 has combined her love of food, family and animals with her innovative “people/animal” café.  It’s nestled in a lush grassy area near the city park.  She serves healthy meals for pets of all kinds who can dine-in along with their owners.  On mild days, it’s not unusual to see dogs and cats sitting with their owners at the colorful picnic tables in the side courtyard.  Adjacent to the courtyard, she’s arranged a unique dining space for those whose furry family members include ponies, horses and larger animals.  All meals are prepared with the finest ingredients and contain no additives or preservatives.  No alcohol is served.  Fresh pre-packaged animal treats are also available.

  Take-out is available and darlene offers delivery service.  However, her delivery is somewhat unique, in that she will deliver box lunches/meals to farmers in the field or she will meet them at a convenient field road.  She asks for 3 hours advance notice when requesting this service. 

  Other new businesses include a bakery that middie has just opened.  She tempts everyone with display cases of sweet treats that look too gorgeous to eat.  Her breads are the best.  She is partnered with suziquzie, who creates bagels that are almost too pretty to eat.  Don’t let that stop you.  One bite at anything from middie’s bakery and you’re sure to be a regular.

  Ask-A-Butcher’s butcher shop/deli/market is a “don’t miss” stop on your visit downtown.  His meat cases are filled with the finest cuts of beef, pork, lamb, veal, poultry, and specialty meats.  If you don’t see it in the case, all you have to do is ask and he’ll be happy to meet your requirements.  If you have any questions about the proper preparation or about any cut of meat, he’s your source of A+ information.

  A deli sandwich from Ask-A-Butcher is pure heaven, especially since all his sandwiches are prepared with bread from middie’s bakery next door.  While your sandwich is being made, walk over to his extensive grocery and produce department.  Don’t forget to pick up a bottle of wine for dinner or a micro brew to savor, too.  A-A says he’s finalizing plans to be able to offer a vast selection of herbs and spices.  He expects to have those available within the next several weeks.

  The newest business to open is redkitty’s health food store, which is filled to the rafters with all manner of foods, supplements, beverages, mills, and products to satisfy the most discerning health food connoisseur.  Don’t see what you want, just ask.  She’ll be more than happy to order it or stock it for you.  Every Tuesday is “Make Your Own Sale” day says redkitty.  Take 10% off your total purchase.

  After many years working with children, Barbara L has found her niche.  In the heart of town she’s opened her fabulous game room.  The business caters to the youth of our community and is filled with vintage-style pool tables, air hockey tables, pinball machines, shelves of board games and jigsaw puzzles, and dartboards.  Clusters of colorful chairs are spotted throughout the facility.  These are for those children who prefer to avail themselves of the shelves of books that line the two outside walls.  A free book exchanges is also in place.

  Healthy snacks are served at the snack bar and free music is available for anyone who has to have some “tunes.”

  On Saturday morning the business is packed with children of all ages for the 3-hour video entertainment.

  Visitors coming to Virtual Town Community will be pampered like royalty when they stay at Sprirtwolf’s cozy bed and breakfast.  The accommodations are comfortable and are quite reasonable.  Babysitting service is available for families with children.

  Even though we are all happy in our delightful community, it may be necessary to travel for business or pleasure.  If so, don’t miss checking with pdswife at her travel agency.  She’s traveled all over the world to ensure she can recommend the best travel experience for you.  She can arrange the perfect vacation or getaway at the best rates.

  A quick walk through the streets of Virtual Town Community will reveal that we have many families with young children.  For those families where both parents work, the need for quality daycare is probably at the top of their list.  Fortunately that need can be filled by mikki, who has opened the first of her daycare locations.  She also offers daycare service to Barbara L’s game room patrons.

  Her staff has many years of combined experience in childcare and are trained in all areas of early child development.  They are also trained for any medical emergency should they arise.

Edited to correct error:  Bilby has announced the start-up of her fine taxi service. She offers service to the whole city and surrounding area.  Call her at 555-GET-ARIDE.  Why drive when Bilby can get you to your destination quickly and safely.

Page 1 of 2 pages


----------



## Katie H (Feb 13, 2008)

*Page 2 of 2 pages*

*"THE VIRTUAL TOWN COMMUNITY EXPRESS"*
Volume 1, Issue 1
February 13, 2008​ 

Angie is a true multi-tasker. At one stop, you can get the best haircut or a perfect piece of jewelry. Where better to send your sweetheart before Valentine’s Day for a haircut than to Angie’s barber shop and jewelry store. Make sure you phone her and let her know which piece of jewelry you want her to “talk up” while she’s cutting your honey’s hair.

Scrapbooking is a popular hobby, so a trip to virgo152’s shop to get help with your latest project is a must. Another multi-tasker, virgo152, also has a photo studio in the scrapbook store where you can have special photos taken to add to your scrapbooks.

Recently mikki reported that she was in need of some sewing alterations. She went outside the community for a solution, but babetoo has announced she has just opened her sewing service. She brings her years of experience to fill your sewing needs.

GB, with his fine photography skills, is advertising his services to both the city as town photographer and to the newspaper for staff photographer. Look for his photos.

Finally, we’ve just learned that one of our fine citizens is planning a old-fashioned “nostalgia” drugstore soda fountain café. Applications for soda “jerks” and ladies who wish to tune up their roller skates to serve drive-up customers should be submitted to this newspaper. The business has applied for Mayor Uncle Bob’s tax incentives. The application is pending. An announcement is expected soon.

  The next issue of _The Virtual Town Community Express_ will be on the stands in March.  Don’t miss what’s happening in your community!

  Katie E​


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yea! Our first ever newspaper! A milestone has been reaced..


----------



## Alix (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh Katie, good show!!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 13, 2008)

Great newspaper Katie E!  A few copies will be available in the reading area of the Arcade.  They will of course be recycled when the next issue comes out.

Barbara


----------



## Bilby (Feb 13, 2008)

Great work Katie!! Don't know how I will go with the US tax laws though!! Taxi service is another matter though!!! LOL


----------



## Katie H (Feb 13, 2008)

Guess, you'll have to go back to tax school and learn some more  stuff.  Glad you liked  the "paper."  I'll try to get another  one out  next month.

Long live our  wonderful   growing community.


----------



## Bilby (Feb 14, 2008)

Mmm, guess this maybe a case of the foreign terminology. A taxi service picks people up, and drops them off. A cab I guess you call them. Nothing to do with accounting, but I guess I can drive and fiddle the books on the side if the money was worth it!!


----------



## Angie (Feb 14, 2008)

I Love It!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 14, 2008)

***K'elf slowly stretches...yawns contently..opens the door to melting snow....what's that?...mmmmm......on bare tiptoes, making tracks through the very wet snow, leans down to pick up a paper...captured with the first words of the first newspaper K'elf slowly makes it back inside to her waiting fireplace...curls up on her sofa with a steaming cup of coffee and is glad she moved to the community of DC.  











 Great job Katie E


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 14, 2008)

Awsome paper Katie its nice to see everything summed up. So now I think we also need a flower shop and a family clinic, a vet/ animal groomer. All our foreign friends are encouraged to move to our perfect little town as Mayor Uncle Bob has full power to wave immigration laws so they can provide services we can't get anywhere else.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 14, 2008)

Where is YT? He can be the eccentric town genius, the mad scientist if you will. He keeps to himself working on experiments and inventing state of the art genius stuff. Although he is quite moody and not very approachable if there is a looming catastrophe he always come thru because deep down he is a softy and loves his little town as much as we do.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 14, 2008)

Bilby said:


> Great work Katie!! Don't know how I will go with the US tax laws though!! Taxi service is another matter though!!! LOL



Thanks for pointing this out, Bilby.  A correction has been made.


----------



## Constance (Feb 14, 2008)

I'll run the greenhouse and provide flowers and vegetable plants, if that suits you all.

I'm also a part-time shrink, since people always tend to tell me their problems. I'll sort'em out and send the really messed up ones to you, Alix.

And Red Kitty, you're not the only hippie here. Maybe you can help me out in the greenhouse during the busy season?


----------



## buckytom (Feb 14, 2008)

i'll help you in my spare time, connie.  kitty and i will help set up the hydroponics...

umm, we still need a weather girl, people. and a sports reporter.


----------



## redkitty (Feb 14, 2008)

Count me in!!!  I just love plants!!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 14, 2008)

Katie, I'd like to apply to be the editor of the food and gardening section of the paper  I'm currently working on a certificate in professional writing, to be completed this spring, and am enrolled in Intro to Journalism and News Writing. (Sorry, BT, public speaking is not my strength.)

In my spare time, I'd like to help out with the catering.

P.S. Bilby - taxi and cab are both short for taxicab; I guess it's another regional variation.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 14, 2008)

\ Looks like our town is lacking a religious organization. So, I'm going to build me a nice building with the sign "coexist" You've seen those bumper stickers, right? Everybody is welcome. Well I might as well do crisis counseling too. On Sundays let’s have a charity cook off, or bake off. Oh, on the back there will be "Soup To Go" place. Open between 12 and 2 PM only on the week days. Every day new soup.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Feb 14, 2008)

I am a plumber--I can sweat copper and glue PVC with the best of 'em.

And I know how to brew beer and wine.

(As my co-worker Kenny says, "Girl, you would make some old boy a good wife.)


----------



## krichardson (Feb 14, 2008)

I'd be more than happy to volunteer my services as a weather girl/ sportscaster for your T.V. station buckytom. I'm a 20 something female and I also follow sports with a passion. I'm originally from Ohio though before settling in DC community, so I may have a tendency to focus on the Browns, Cavs, Indians, and Buckeyes. Although as a professional reporter I suppose I could learn to put my bias aside!!!


----------



## darlenemt08 (Feb 14, 2008)

Love the newspaper, Katie!  Keep up the GREAT work!

Darlene


----------



## Katie H (Feb 14, 2008)

darlenemt08 said:


> Love the newspaper, Katie!  Keep up the GREAT work!
> 
> Darlene



Glad you enjoyed it, darlene.  I hope you have room at your cafe for Buck and me and all our kitties!!


----------



## Constance (Feb 14, 2008)

BT and Red, you will be great helpers in the greenhouse! I'll bet we have some fun, too. 

Charlie, we could just gather and celebrate the sunset every evening, like they do in Key West.


----------



## Bilby (Feb 15, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> P.S. Bilby - taxi and cab are both short for taxicab; I guess it's another regional variation.


Yeah I know!  I just didn't realise that taxi didn't immediately register with you guys. We don't use the term cab here and I don't automatically type in American.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 15, 2008)

Bilby said:


> Yeah I know! I just didn't realise that taxi didn't immediately register with you guys. We don't use the term cab here and I don't automatically type in American.


That actually varies throughout the US too.  In some areas they say cab more often and in others they say taxi more often.  We used both in my family but said cab most often.  

Barbara


----------



## darlenemt08 (Feb 15, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Glad you enjoyed it, darlene. I hope you have room at your cafe for Buck and me and all our kitties!!


 
Bring the "family".  The more, the merrier.  They just might meet some new friends to play with.  I've got a big cafe.

Afterwards, Buck & you can take the "family" to the park and walk off lunch or supper.  Or, take a nice stroll through the park after an afternoon snack.  I'll provide the special doo-doo bags for anybody who takes their pets for walks through the park.  I'll have a special bag container outside of my cafe along with a garbage can.  If needed, I'll also have leashes & harneses for those who didn't bring along one for a walk in the park or, for those who'd like to have something attached to their pets while in the cafe to keep them near them.

Darlene


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 15, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> That actually varies throughout the US too.  In some areas they say cab more often and in others they say taxi more often.  We used both in my family but said cab most often.
> 
> Barbara



Same here. If we are calling out we yell "Yo taxi!". If we are talking about it, we say "let's catch a cab". Just depends I guess.


----------



## Alix (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey, do we have a clinic around here or a Dr's office? I have a killer cold and I think I might be needing some meds for my sinuses.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 16, 2008)

Alix said:


> Hey, do we have a clinic around here or a Dr's office? I have a killer cold and I think I might be needing some meds for my sinuses.



My DH needs a little nursing himself - I'll be glad to pick you up on the way if I knew where we were going!  LOL


----------



## Cath4420 (Feb 16, 2008)

*To complement PDSwife travel agency...*

Ladies and gentlemen, Thank you for flying Virtual Airlines flight 101 to Virtual Community, DC. The temperature outsite is a balmy 95F. The aircraft is now about to land. Please place your tray in the upright position, all bags in the overhead lockers. When disembarking and exiting the terminal, please accustom yourself with our Virtual Community Tourist Bureau which can arrange local sightseeing tours and be sure to book your accommodation through our local travel agency. May we suggest the Virtual Waldorf Astoria. Our taxi/cab service is available for your convenience.

(always wanted to be a air hostess, many, many moons ago made it to the interview stage for Qantas but too short.  Needed it to be nice and hot, the snow has melted!!)


----------



## DrThunder88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hmm...I'm a 911 operator by trade, but I've got dibs on being the town's angry loner!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 16, 2008)

alix and elfie, are you looking for western or eastern medicine?

ok, someone needs to be a town doc. anyone that looks like wilford brimley or barnard hughes may apply.

and someone needs to set up a chinatown district, for tourism, shopping, dim sum, herb shops, and traffic. (why are there no chinatowns in the world that are traffic free, i ask you? )


----------



## Alix (Feb 16, 2008)

buckytom said:


> alix and elfie, are you looking for western or eastern medicine?
> 
> ok, someone needs to be a town doc. anyone that looks like wilford brimley or barnard hughes may apply.



I'm good with either. Just don't tell me to use a neti pot. I saw that once and it made me gag. Actually, I'm feeling pretty good so far this morning. Maybe I'll open up an adjunct to the mental health clinic. After all pharmacy is my middle name according to my husband. LOL.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 16, 2008)

LOL on the netti pot!  I'm good with either type of medicine also.

I also have a request for Cath4420 - can we make that a pleasant CONSTANT 75 - 80 degrees?


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey Alix stop by my place. I have home made rasbery jelly. Hot tea made out of this jelly is the best thing alone with a good night sleep for any cold.


----------



## Cath4420 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Sorry*



kitchenelf said:


> LOL on the netti pot! I'm good with either type of medicine also.
> 
> I also have a request for Cath4420 - can we make that a pleasant CONSTANT 75 - 80 degrees?


 
Sorry, kitchenelf, that was my wishful thinking for a HOT AUSTRALIAN SUMMER - instead of the continual 63F rain and storms we are getting at the moment.


----------



## Chefellas (Feb 20, 2008)

I think that every city/ town nedds its Greek diner. You know the kind that's open 24/7 and serves everything  from breakfast to souvlaki. I'd be more than willing to tackle the job plus every Thursday throw in free Greek dancing lessons.


----------

